# Nest Box Eye going bad



## Omega101 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have two 3 week old lionhead kits with a bad case of nest box eye infections. I found this issue when I checked all the babies at 14 days to be sure all eyes were open. Started gently opening the eyes with plain ol' eye wash, wash the eyes out until no pus was left, put a tiny glob of vetericyn ophthalmic gel, and finished off with a little petroleum jelly outside the eye in attempt to keep them open longer. I have been doing this to them twice a day for nearly a week now and the eye itself is red and cloudy, i'm sure each of their one eye is done for, but how do I get rid of the infection on a super tight budget? I'm almost tempted to put them out of their misery, except they are otherwise healthy and active.


----------



## Canadiannee (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Omega101

Sorry to hear about your wee ones... I have no idea what vetericyn ophthalmic gel is, it's not at our Farmer's Pharmacy, and I've never heard about it from our vet (perhaps it's just not in Canada) however,  I've almost always had success with eye infections by using Polysporin antibiotic ear and eye drops from our local "human" pharmacy... I've used it on horses, goats, rabbits, sheep and barn kitties... and of course on our children to treat pink eye. Just very recently someone dropped an 8 week old kitten at our barn with a severe eye infection, pus had sealed her eyes shut, and all around her eyes were raw and bleeding.... 2x per day I clean her eyes with saline soultion and cotton pads and placed 2 drops of polysporin in each eye for 5 days... now she is a bright eyed happy go lucky little thing that has somehow managed to push her way into our hearts and our home!

I've never had an eye infection in my babes in the nesting box, but perhaps polysporin may work for you too!

Hope the suggestion helps!

Sincerely,
Annie


----------



## kstaven (Mar 16, 2013)

Another option for infections that do not respond to conventional treatment is "raw" goats milk. Google caprylic acid for more info. Pink eye responds well to it also.


----------



## secuono (Mar 16, 2013)

Nestbox eye is thought to be caused by pasteurella. You can just leave them alone and let the infection work its course and eventually the eyes will be fine, cull them because they might have P or keep messing with the eyes and hope you clear it up sooner rather than later.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 16, 2013)

*I've always used terramycin eye ointment.... works amazing.*


----------



## Omega101 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you for all of your helpful replies! My choices are limited in this small town (no terramycin) and I will get a hold of whatever I can to help these little buggers get better.  Again, thank you.


----------



## sunshine43 (Mar 28, 2013)

I use Terramycin also I ordered mine online as I could not find it in the stores.


----------



## Omega101 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thought I would post an update on my two lionheads fighting eye infections. I chose to stop bothering them and let them heal on their own, since this small town does not have what I need. Our local feed store did not have terramycin due to a back order by two years, and polysporin is unavailable without a prescription.  As of yesterday, the VM Tort baby finally has the affected eye open, and the VM black is significantly better. I took a picture of the two together (of their good side), if this is permitted you can see them on FB under "Thehouseof Ears".    Thanks again for all your help.


----------

